# Wohin auf Großdorsch ?



## marcibet (6. September 2010)

Hi,

Wir schwanken bei unserer Urlaubsplanung 2011 zwischen Island und (Nord)Norwegen. Zielfisch ist Dorsch/Seelachs, wichtig ist dass das Wetter relativ stabil ist und man auch ohne regionaler Erfahrung dort möglichst einfach an Fisch kommt.

Was ich bisher so an Infos gesammelt habe ist dass Island deutlich bessere Boote anbietet (auch in Thema Sicherheit), ev. auch größere Fischbestände bietet - allerdings auch deutlich teurer ist.

Wohin würdet ihr eine Empfehlung aussprechen wenn man bisher nur die Ostsee befischt hat und sich auch mal an die richtig dicken wagen möchte?

Danke!


----------



## SteinbitIII (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Hi Marcibet,
also, schöne Boote gibts auch zuhauft in Norwegen...grosse Dorsche gezielt fischen würde ich ab Höhe Trondheim probieren.... schlecht ist es nicht, wenn man sich mal für dieses Vorhaben an ein paar Experten wendet....zum Thema Grossdorschangelei hast Du hier ne tolle Adresse....

http://www.hitra.com/?q=de

alles noch mit dem Auto erreichbar (auch von Österreich) ....viel höher müsste es von Euch aus schon mit dem Flieger sein und hier ist es auf jeden Fall Grossdorschlastig......
Der Betreiber der Anlage Enrico Wyrwa und die ansässigen Guides Guido Seitz und Wolfgang Götz haben es echt drauf, sowohl in Theorie als auch in der praktischen Durchführung, ihr Gäste zum dicken Dorsch zu bringen...hab da selber schon meinen Urlaub verbracht....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169192


hier auch mal ein paar Threads wo, oftmals von dieser Anlage die schwergewichtigen Fische angelandet werden...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174918&highlight=Tiefseefront

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144365&highlight=Tiefseefront

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117185&highlight=Tiefseefront




Wie gesagt , Dorsche gibt es viel ab Höhe Trondheim, aber die Grossen ist manchmal die Kunst|supergri


----------



## marcibet (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Hi,

Danke schon mal für die tolle Antwort. Wir möchten ohnehin mit dem Flieger fliegen - also wäre es dann gleich empfehlenswert weiter hoch zu gehen, oder ist die Fischqualität/quantität auf Höhe Trondheim auch vergleichbar mit oben? Wie schauts mit der Wetterbeständigkeit aus?

Ich schau mir gleich mal deine Links an , DANKE!

lg!


----------



## shorty 38 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Hallo, Island ist sehr gut für Großdorsch, aber mit den Seelachsen wirst Du dort leider nicht den Erfolg haben, wie in Nordnorge. Ich war drei mal auf Island und ich habe dort in diesen 4 Wochen Angeln schon mindestens 50 Dorsche über einen Meter gefangen. Mein größter Seelachs lag dort aber bei nur 80 cm. Ferner ist die Angelei sehr unterschiedlich, da du auf Island meist um die 50 - 70 Meter auf Sandgrund und ohne Hänger fischst und du in Norwegen stellenweise, aber nicht immer, tief und mit viel Hängern rechnen mußt. Dafür ist die Artenvielfalt in Norwegen deutlich größer. Mein Tipp: Ich würde nächstes Jahr in der besten Zeit von Mai bis Juni nach Island fliegen und dann wenn es euer Geldbeutel zuläßt in 2 Jahren nach Nordnorwegen.  Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

*Natürlich - keine Frage- dann immer nach Island*

Wer Fisch am Haken haben will, muss nicht rumdoktern, sondern gleich in die West-Fjords fahren.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## marcibet (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Kann ich in Island meine Ostseeausrüstung verwenden ? (Nevercrack Ruten mit Slammer 360/560) oder brauch ich da schwereres Gerät (in vergleich mit Mittelnorwegen)? Island muss ich halt für 2 Wochen schon um die 2.000 EUR rechnen - wogegen ich in Mittelnorwegen schon mit 900 EUR dabei bin 

Hmmmmm. Reich müsste man sein #c


----------



## marcibet (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Was ist generell die beste Zeit (egal jetzt ob norwegen oder island) - mai / juni / juli, stimmt das?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Hi,

für Island brauchst Du schwererest Gerät, weil man manchmal mit einem 500 Gramm-Pilker erstmal durch die Seelachsschwärme durchmuss, darunter lauern nämlich die Dickdorsche. Sonst beißen immer die Seelachse und man kommt nicht an die Dorsche runter.

Mit einem Gaff kommt man auch nicht immer klar, denn bei einem großen Heilbutt, und solche gibt es dort,  braucht man eine Heilbutt-Lanze.

Beste Zeiten sind die Monate Juni bis Anfang September, danach wirds schon wieder richtig kalt.

Über den Reiseverlauf hatte ich hier im Trööt "Island 2010" geschrieben.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Havel-Barsch (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Norwegen!!!


----------



## Lenger06 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Ich kann dir nicht sagen was besser geeignet ist da ich noch nicht in Island war! Allerdings kann ich dir sagen dass du in Nordnorwegen immer mit kapitalen Dorschen und Seelachsen rechnen kannst! wichtig ist halt ne ruhige wetterlage, dass ihr auch zu den fängigen Großfischstellen kommt!aber das kann dir natürlich keiner garantieren! Bekannte Großdorschreviere Nordnorwegens sind u.a. die Lofoten,Vesteralen und der Lyngenfjord!#h


----------



## engelhai (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Du must wissen ob es dir reicht jeden Tag stupide einen Dorsch nach den anderen zu pullen und dann abends alles in der Fischfabrik abzuliefern#d oder ob du die Möglichkeit haben willst auch mal auf kampfstarke Köhler zu fischen.
Große Köhler wirst du in Island nicht fangen, dort kriegst du noch nicht einmal den von dir gefangenen Fisch mit nach Hause sondern nur ein fertig gepacktes Paket am Ende der Reise. Wer`s mag...#c
Die Chance auf Heilbutt ist in Nord Norge auch groß. Gute Boote gibt es auch genug.#h


----------



## marcibet (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Ok die Entscheidung ist auf Norwegen gefallen. Wir schwanken nun noch zwischen Mittelnorwegen (Hitra) und Nordnorwegen (Lofoten & Co) Problem an Mittelnorwegen ist der Transfer Flughafen Trondheim -> Hitra (der soll echt miserabel sein). Problem an Nordnorwegen ist der Respekt vor den noch größeren fischen und der gefährlicheren See (bräuchten wohl ganz oben auch stärkere Ausrüstung als die, die wir schon von der Ostsee besitzen).

Danke auf jeden Fall für Eure super Tipps. Falls noch jemand Input hat (Transfer Trondheim Hitra, Beste Reisezeit) dann nur her damit! 

Anhang zu Trondheim -> Hitra: So wie ich das sehe gibt es die Möglichkeit mit der Schnellfähre auf Hitra zu kommen. Die hat allerdings soweit ich gelesen habe bescheuerte Abfahrtszeiten und man muss auch noch viel Bus fahren (davor und danach) was viel Schlepperei bedeutet. Einige Anlagen bieten einen Transfer an - um 150 EUR p.P..... What?! Das sind 150km, wir sind 6-8 Personen, d.h. über 1000 EUR für einen Bus 150km weit?! ^^

Alternativ sind wir auch wegen Mietauto in Trondheim am überlegen, aber das kriegt man auch nicht unter 1000 EUR für zwei Wochen...


----------



## Frank 77 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Hey, sie es einfach positiv!
Dann habt ihr immerhin für 2 Wochen ein fahrbaren Untersatz...|rolleyes


----------



## Andree Hörmann (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

die Frage ist ja immer was betitelt man als Großdorsch ? 10 kg ? 15 kg ? 20 kg ?
Rein für Großdorsch habe ich persönlich wenig bessere Reviere als Söröya gesehen. Für den Mix aber mit großen Seelachsen ( auch hier die Frage was ist groß ? ) würde ich aus der Erfahrung sagen Ecke Vestfjord ist ne sehr gute Adresse. 

Gruß Hörminator


----------



## marcibet (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Vestfjord = ? Hast du da Links zu Ferienhäuser?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle und es wir mit den grossen Fischen klappen.
Eine wichtige Voraussetzung um erfolgreich zu angeln ist natürlich das Wetter.
Eine Reise im Februar oder März auf die Lofoten kann dir deinen Traumfisch bringen, jedoch kann es auch sein, dass dir das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Hier mal ein paar Berichte von meiner Lofotenreise im Winter.
Bericht 1
Bericht 2
Bericht 3
Eine Reise Ende Mai, Juni, Juli und Anfang August hat den Vorteil das es in Nordnorge nicht dunkel wird.
Meine Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben gezeigt, selbst wenn es Tagsüber zu windig zum Angeln war, ging es in der Nacht meistens dann doch noch raus.
Diese Monate sind nicht nur gut um grosse Dorsche zu fangen,  sondern es ist auch noch möglich Seelachse und Heilbutt in ordentlichen Grössen zu erwischen.
Für An und Abreise würde ich bei 6 bis 8 Personen einen Kleinbus in Deutschland mieten.
Mit einer Übernachtung in Schweden ist auch die An.-und Abreise nach Nordnorge kein Problem und die Kosten bleiben überschaubar.
Hier mal drei Empfehlungen von mir.
Klick 1
Klick 2
Klick 3
Die Monate August, September und Oktober sollte man aber auch nicht vollkommen abschreiben.
Auch in diesen Monaten ist es möglich Fische in ordentlichen Grössen zu fangen.
Jedoch sollte man bei der Wahl des Reisezieles immer darauf achten, dass im Falle von zu viel Wind das Angeln nicht komplett ausfällt.
Dafür sind als erstes erst einmal vernünftige Boote wichtig und wenn möglich immer eine windgeschützte Stelle im Fjord.
Ab nächste Woche werde ich hier wieder life von Andorja berichten.
.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin auf Großdorsch ?*

Vielleicht solltest aber auch Suedengland oder Scottland einbeziehen.
Persoenlich wuerde ich Suedengland vorziehen.
Falls die Grossdorsche nicht beissen(beste Zeit von ENDE August-MAERZ) sind immer noch reichlich Wolfsbarsche, Rochen ect. da. Soll es nur grosse Fische fuer den Sport sein und nicht fuer die Pfanne(nur Chinesen essen diese und bezahlen wucherpreise fuer die) dann geh auf die Congeraale los.
Ich wuerde diese nicht essen, haben mehr Graeten als das kleinste Rotauge!
 Vom Ufer bis 30 Pfund. Vom Boart bis 200 Pfund.
Naturkoederangeln ist in der Regel besser als Pilken.
Schleppen auf Wolfbarsch macht aber auch Laune.

Im Sommer hast die Makrelen in Suedengland und daunter alles was Makrelen friesst, ist immer eine Ueberraschung wert. Ganz nebenbei sind reichlich grosse Platten hier und Aale wie Rotaugen in einigen Fluessen. Habe diese selbst bei -2 gefangen. Im Sommer teilweise eine Plage. Zum Glueck essen die meisten Englaender keine Flussaale!|rolleyes

In Suedengland oder in Scottland sind noch nicht soviele Deutsche im Angelurlaub wie in Norge!:m


----------

